# Anyone mold their own plastic grubs/worms???



## weezer71 (Dec 11, 2010)

Looking for a fun and creative project for this winter and beyond. I want to make my own plastic grub type lure with an idea I have that I think would work well. I've looked on youtube and other sites at ways to make your own molds to pour these baits. Got a lot of ideas and ways to do it, but not sure which type of mold material would be best to do it (RTV silicone, fiberglass resin, etc...) Some of the types of plastic and the processes to mix are different also. If anyone has done this and has any advise, I'd greatly appreciate it! [-o< Thanks, and hope there is someone out there who gets this.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2010)

I do! Not really into making my own molds - I have had a few aluminum molds made for me using a CNC machine. I have made some "trial" molds using plaster of paris and they did what I wanted.


Go to Lurecraft and use their plastic - that is about the best around. You might consider their DVD as well - it will answer all your questions and then some

https://www.lurecraft.com/content/


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't make my own molds but most who do make them out of plaster of paris (POP). You can find a huge amount of info about it from the guys at https://www.tackleunderground.com. But be warmed, you are about to embark on a very addictive/expensive hobby which won't save you any money in the long run. You'll always need to buy more colors, glitters, scents, plastic ect ect. This dilemma is what lead me to sell just to offset the cost.


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 11, 2010)

As BassAddict said, very addictive!

I do all my own plastic now and have been building my own rods too, its great to controll what you want, and YES its not a cheap hobby for me, but I love fishing!

I have did the RTV molds with some success, I made my own wacky rig that turned out great for me.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 11, 2010)

The plaster molds actually hold up pretty well. My dad has poured dozens of trick worm style worms with no problems. They are good for making chunk trailers for jigs also.

And I agree Lurecraft is the place to get your stuff.....Good bunch of folks too. I go to their store now and again and by jigs to tie/paint my own.


----------



## weezer71 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys! I was looking at Lurecraft for supplies anyway. I remember when I was a kid a friend of my dad's was making and selling his own line called "Grub-n-Tail" and he used Lurecraft for spinners and other supplies. I am looking into combining some different plastic bait styles into "one", so that is why I would be making my own mold(s). Sounds like plaster is the way to go for the master mold anyway. Any suggestions on glue to fit pieces together for the prototype lure? Rubber cement maybe?


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 12, 2010)

weezer71 said:


> Any suggestions on glue to fit pieces together for the prototype lure? Rubber cement maybe?



If you are just gluing soft plastics together to form a new bait you dont really need glue, just heat each end up with a hot butter knife, stick them together and let them cool. If you are stuck on using a glue id check out https://www.menditglue.com/. Some other alternatives to making a master are sculpting it out of modeling clay or carving your master from a scrap of wood. Either way, have fun and welcome to the addiction!! Let us know how things turn out


----------

